# Electric elevator (المصعد الكهربي)



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

*هذا نوع من انواع المصاعد الكهلابيه ان شاء الله يفيدكم*


----------



## المهندس النجدي (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## THE ONE (2 مايو 2007)

تسلم أخوي النبات على المرفقات


----------



## العرندس (2 مايو 2007)

النبات المعطر .. كل الشكر والتقدير 

ملف رائع .. ننتظر جديد ابداعك ..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي الملف شكرا بجد معلومات قيمه خصوصا الصور بتوضح حجات كثيره


----------



## douha55 (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا وانا بجد كنت بدور على هذه البيانات


----------



## النبات المعطر (5 يونيو 2007)

اتمني اللي يكون عنده معلومات اضافيه يضيفها علشان كلنا نستفيد


----------



## douha55 (5 يونيو 2007)

انا بدور على انوع المصاعد لو حد يعرف يا ريت يضع المعومات ويكون مشكورا جدااا


----------



## الطموني (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع و ننتظر من حضرتكم المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## الموسوعي (6 يونيو 2007)

جميل جداً

يظهر لي أنه أحد الأنواع القديمة جداً،، 1906 م !

ولا يمنع هذا أن أشكرك،، تحياتي.


----------



## mai_hafez (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## سعيد زمزم (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## amr fathy (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## النبات المعطر (9 يونيو 2007)

يا دوحا لو عايز اي حاجه عن المصاعد ده *****ي
alexandria_forever*************


----------



## النبات المعطر (9 يونيو 2007)

ايمــيلــــي
[email protected] o t m a i l. c o m


----------



## وسام حاسم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ahmed_riyadh (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا عل هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## القبطان الحائر (6 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## انتصار حامد (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نـ مهندسة ـص (24 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يعمل 

تحياتي


----------



## محمدحسكل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفوت فوده (25 أكتوبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صديق القمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ... وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## اراس الكردي (22 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الملف


----------



## راعي شبوة (23 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م.عبدالسلام صالح (24 يناير 2009)

للأسف ... لا يعمل 
الله يجزيك كل الخير على مجهودك


----------



## سلطان الحق (25 يناير 2009)

thank on this report


----------



## AHMED_737 (26 يناير 2009)

المصاعد سهلة وبسيطة ولو عاوزين اى خدمات فيها من ناحية الصيانة او التركيب ما عنديش مانع


----------



## جسر الأمل (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا.............


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على الملف ..

مهندس النبات المعطر..

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م. يامن خضور (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور ع الموضوع الجميل 



ahmed_737 قال:


> المصاعد سهلة وبسيطة ولو عاوزين اى خدمات فيها من ناحية الصيانة او التركيب ما عنديش مانع



تشكر على المبادرة 

نرجو المشاركة


----------



## أحباء فى الله (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محى الدين عبده (17 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## el kirat (17 مارس 2011)

هناك مصاعد كهربائية و هيدروليكية


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------

